# TT Mk1



## jon001 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi

Joined because I'm looking to buy my first TT, ideally Mk1. Thought it would be a useful resource to help me avoid the pitfalls that come with buying a car that age, and hoping there might be some for sale in the classifieds.....once I've passed my probation, however long that is ! 

I'll apologise now for any dumb questions I might ask. 

Cheers

Jonathan


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jonathan, 
Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jon001 (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome Hoggy and Yellow_TT

Going to look at a Mk 1 TT tomorrow, it has a badge and number plate that indicates they are a member of the TT owners club, hopefully that's a positive start.

In the description they have stated "ESP warning light on, have the sensor to fix but never fitted as it wasn't an MOT fail". I have had a look through the forum but only found a couple of threads realted to ESP warning light. Can anyone tell me how much of a concern this problem is and could it turn out to be an expensive problem to fix ? 
It states that the car has full service history. Recent Cam belt, water pump change so it appears to have been maintined well.

Thanks in advance

Jonathan

PS when will I be able to access the classifieds ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A standing ESP alarm will be an MOT fail, could be as simple as a dodgy MAF, or more expensive Long or Lat sensor etc,etc you require the fault code.
Click link for Market Place & PM access info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## jon001 (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply......and the link

Interesting that the seller is now saying that he has the sensor to fix the problem but never fitted as it wasn't an MOT fail. Hopefully I can get more info tomorrow. Much appreciated for the suggestions though Hoggy.

Jonathan


----------

